# Pinged before entering SFO = NO WAIT = Huge trip +++ huge tip



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Spiff Me!!!
$20 from account holder $80 from her friend = $100 total tip. Very Uber grateful to some how receive the ping while exiting the freeway moving me ahead of 80+ cars waiting in queue. Avg wait time 40 min.....enjoyable!!!!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Two things. That trip would have been $250+ on meter.

And the idea that the most tip averse crowd on the planet gave you $100 tip sounds like BS.

Anyway, enjoy your delusions.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Two things. That trip would have been $250+ on meter.
> 
> And the idea that the most tip averse crowd on the planet gave you $100 tip sounds like BS.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your delusions.


I just know what I'm doing.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 12783
> 
> I just know what I'm doing.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 12783
> 
> I just know what I'm doing.


LOL

Steven, if you knew what you were doing you would not post personally identifiable information on this site.

Drivers have been de-activated for doing 'teh stoopid' like you did here -- and getting hit with false claims
of 'soliciting tips', etc.

Good luck, _bro_


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Driver 42 said:


> LOL
> 
> Steven, if you knew what you were doing you would not post personally identifiable information on this site.
> 
> ...


Uber is not going to deactivate anyone who donates their car, works for peanuts and puts the customers first. Period. Don't drink too much Uber punch. Uber is a great company and the greatest car thief in the World. Think about it .....no one has even reported their car stolen


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 12782
> 
> 
> Spiff Me!!!
> $20 from account holder $80 from her friend = $100 total tip. Very Uber grateful to some how receive the ping while exiting the freeway moving me ahead of 80+ cars waiting in queue. Avg wait time 40 min.....enjoyable!!!!!


My guess is Ubernoobs attempting to split the fare - $80 is approaching half the actual fare - and the friend thought s/he would be doing that by paying you his/her share in cash.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> My guess is Ubernoobs attempting to split the fare - $80 is approaching half the actual fare - and the friend thought s/he would be doing that by paying you his/her share in cash.


nope...... amount of fare was never discussed. If you're in my car for nearly 2 hours you are pretty much going to tip me every last cent in your pocket. I just tell it like it is. I mean waz


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 12783
> 
> I just know what I'm doing.


yoooooooooo lmfao!!!

I rock with you bro you got the haters mad right now!!!!

you hit them with the proof lmfaooo this is the best comeback on any form!!!!

keep making money bro I'm out in NEW JERSEY avg 700$ weekly if you have any tips for me please tell me its my 5th week doing uber


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow. Just wow! And you drove 109 miles to go back home?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> yoooooooooo lmfao!!!
> 
> I rock with you bro you got the haters mad right now!!!!
> 
> ...


*NOTE* Minimum wage, remember what I taught you, my son?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> I avg 700$ weekly if you have any tips for me please tell me its my 5th week doing uber


Here's a tip...

In a few more weeks you're going to discover that calculator is defective, and your $23/hr earnings are actually $8/hr.

Or, maybe not... maybe we'll discover it's not your calculator that's defective, but the operater.

Uber-on, Ace


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

poopy said:


> Here's a tip...
> 
> In a few more weeks you're going to discover that calculator is defective, and your $23/hr earnings are actually $8/hr.
> 
> ...


Amen. I've (tried) to tell him the same thing. In time. Or, not lol


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow. that is awesome! longest trip I've gotten is like a hour....


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

There are some drivers here who do not want any competition and misclaim what they're earning. Open up the Uber pax app and drop a pin, why would all these cars be driving if they're only making minimum wage?

Your profits ubering depends on your car model, its depreciation, and how much effort you put into staying near high demand areas.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks glados.

I was constipated since Sunday morning, but after reading your post, suddenly my bowels are in motion.


----------

